# How do I restore the original icons on android 7? [Solved]



## P4-630 (Mar 14, 2017)

As the title says.

I just upgraded to android 7 on my Galaxy S7.
All went good but I don't like the square'ish white icons surrounding my whatsapp icon and other icons on my homescreen and in the apps.

Can I remove this square'ish white icons from the original icons?

It looks if there are 2 icons stacked on top of each other now... (there aren't though)


Thanks!


----------



## IceScreamer (Mar 14, 2017)

It's the default icon view on Nougat, as far as I know you can't change it back to Marshmallow/Lollipop icons without using an icon pack.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 14, 2017)

IceScreamer said:


> It's the default icon view on Nougat, as far as I know you can't change it back to Marshmallow/Lollipop icons without using an icon pack.



Yeah I just checked these "icon themes"...
I picked a theme and I needed a samsung account for it..

I guess I leave it as is then, have to get used to it.

I hope they restore back to the original icons with a next android update...


----------



## qubit (Mar 14, 2017)

Try asking your question over at https://www.xda-developers.com

There are some real Android experts on there who can likely help you.


----------



## IceScreamer (Mar 14, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah I just checked these "icon themes"...
> I picked a theme and I needed a samsung account for it..
> 
> I guess I leave it as is then, have to get used to it.
> ...


What I would strongly suggest is you install a custom launcher, something like Nova Launcher or Apex, that way you can set up your dock or desktop any way you like it, add icon packs from play store, gestures etc and it can feel a bit smoother than stock launcher.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 14, 2017)

Ok I got it resolved, I found out that I already had created a samsung account years ago......

I just installed a (free) icon pack and my main app icons are mostly back to normal now.


----------

